# Anyone able to get an alignment done after Eibach Prokits?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

After installing them, the steering wheel is off center. The car steers to the right with the wheel on dead center.

I remember when my car was dropped and took it in for an alignment, they said they couldn't do it but I forgot the reason.

Either because it was dropped, or because the Sentra doesn't have toe/camber adjustments?


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Prokits don't drop the car too much unless your shocks are shut but in any wheel installation. Yeah you need an alignment for sure. It's just $50US. You can also get a camber correction kit for both front and rear for about $50US as well. OBX I think makes one. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The car can be aligned...take it to another shop. I had mine aligned after I lowered it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> After installing them, the steering wheel is off center. The car steers to the right with the wheel on dead center.
> 
> I remember when my car was dropped and took it in for an alignment, they said they couldn't do it but I forgot the reason.
> 
> Either because it was dropped, or because the Sentra doesn't have toe/camber adjustments?


go to sears they will not give you a warrenty but they will align it..
have it alined to the stock specs


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Or you can take a trip to the stealership and they can do it for you also.
They did mine, but because I knew a mechanic there and could trust he could align it the way I wanted. IIRC, it was $55-60 to do it.

But any alignment shop can do that for you. If not, they're lazy.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> After installing them, the steering wheel is off center. The car steers to the right with the wheel on dead center.
> 
> I remember when my car was dropped and took it in for an alignment, they said they couldn't do it but I forgot the reason.
> 
> Either because it was dropped, or because the Sentra doesn't have toe/camber adjustments?


That mechanic is on crack, he is a moron.

Yes you can align it, but you are right when you say you cannot change the camber. Unless you buy a camber kit, you can only adjust the toe. The prokit isn't an extreme drop so as long as you align the toe your tires will survive.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Yup, just got it aligned yesterday at another shop for $55. They were even able to correct the camber to within spec. (-0.1 degrees).
Maybe because this time around I had the "Eibach Alignment Kit" which consists of 2 bolts with protrusions on it.

But I think they ripped me off because they said my left tie rod needed to be replace, but I replaced the entire axle last year but I stupidly agreed to have it changed for $85. Argh... why did I give in?

Also, the time when I brought it in for the alignment and they said they couldn't do it, I was on Progress Sport Springs, 1.7" drop. Not too much more than the Prokits.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't feel bad about the tie rod end. Its a 95, right? It was probally time anyways. I've had to change mine as early as 62K on my 98. Also changing your axle will not do anything for your tie rod end....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Fwiw*

I was able to get within the stock spcs. on the Eibach Sport Lines WITHOUT the crash bolts! Toe is the tire killer, you can run 1 degree of negative camber without severe tire wear.


----------

